# new member



## sj313 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey! new member. currently trying to lose weight and fat and then will be working on strength building. nice to meet you.


----------



## Riles (Oct 3, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 3, 2015)

Awe shit, and here it is..


----------



## sj313 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hahaha! Youre good bro. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## Axillist (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm trying to lose weight and muscle! Skinny jeans are in yo! Welcome!


----------



## SUKS2BU (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

welcome bro.


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

sj313 said:


> Hey! new member. currently trying to lose weight and fat and then will be working on strength building. nice to meet you.


good luck with ur goals bro


----------



## TitanTurowski (Oct 30, 2015)

Been gone way to long


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 7, 2015)

hahha.. im a new member too.


----------

